# Ben Zimmerman tune!



## Chris1320 (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok, here's my lay person review on the tune I got from Benny Z who works out of Mobile Audio Plus in Bloomington IL. 
I recently had to replace my speakers (Focal flax 3 way), and I went with the SI Tm 65 MKii, M25. I had them installed and just set up off the amp and head unit until the install could be finished and the tune done. At the time, I was nervous that it wouldn't sound good. Due to the temporary settings. I was thinking I again made a poor choice in equipment and would again be looking for something else. I was very wrong...

The day came I set up a time to have Ben do the tune and the install finished. Ben showed up and was incredibly cool about everything. He let me sit in his truck and listen to his set up, which was awesome. But the point of him having me do that was to get an idea of what I like. Which I really appreciated. And it was awesome to hear something that sounded that good. 

After that a couple things got finished up with the install, Ben got to work. As someone else said, he worked quickly and efficiently. It was amazing to see, he knows what he's doing and doesn't need to mess around. He let me sit in and try to learn, which I liked a lot. And didn't mind me asking questions, even though they were probably dumb haha. As he did his thing, we got to a point, and it was instant ...damn...it sounded incredible! I couldn't believe that was my car. Vocals centered and at rear view mirror height, it could get loud, sub blended and bass was upfront, there were parts to songs I'd never heard before. I said that's the first time I've had a real smile on my face in a long time. Which was true. He said he was surprised it sounded as good as it did with the gear I had. Which for reference is twk88, SI 2 way, NVX 4 ch on them (for now after Arc died) Audiomobile elite 12 (old junky prefab box) with an Arc KS300.2 on it, pioneer 4100NEX. I attribute that all to what he was able to do, and do easily and quickly at that. 

Ben not only is some kind of wizard but a really cool guy. Seriously, if anyone is thinking about getting a tune done, make the trip!!! I drove a little under 3 hours which isn't bad. They told me someone before me drove like 9 hours. The guy knows what he's doing, and you'll get the results that will make you giggle. And in my eyes at a very reasonable price, even being broke I think that hahaha. I'm ready to jump down the rabbit hole of sq and he and the guys at MAP are going to be my go to. Ben, again thanks man!!! Great job


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Can attest to that Ben is the fuggin man.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Just saw this - thanks for the review! It was a pleasure meeting you. Come back, hang with us next spring at an SQOLOGY event.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That’s good stuff. I know I can speak only for myself having only messed around in other folks cars a few times it’s an awesome feeling to help a new person out with a tune and sharing what little knowledge I’ve been able to acquire and see that look on their face. That’s what this hobby is all about I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris, that's great to hear! It's awesome that Ben worked his voodoo magic on your setup. 

You've got a fairly simple but GREAT setup. Now you know that it's not so much about having a super crazy/complex/expensive system...It's more about choosing *the right combination of gear*, having it installed properly, and having someone with real knowledge to set it up and tune it.  So I'm glad that you discovered Ben and _Mobile Audio Plus_ and are now experiencing audio Nirvana. :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting your experience. Enjoy the music!!!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for posting this,I've been thinking about making a trip down there to have Ben tune my system and at the same time learn something.Bloomington is only an hour or so south of me.


----------



## jgarcia1925 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well ****. I might have to make a trip down there one of these days. its not terribly far from where i live. I cant find anyone with a properly tuned system around me and i really would like to listen to what a good sounding vehicle is like.


----------

